# My essay due for 2004 November 23rd - HELP!



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

My college assignment for Novemeber 23rd 2004 has been JUST started by myself.

I have to compare three or four different recordings of the same work.

Has anybody got any tips on this? I keep thinking about what I'm writing but it keeps repeating like - Here she does this here she does that.

How do you actually make a good comparison?


----------

